# Wheels for my E38, decision making



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

well i went by the dealership today which i'm happy to say has much improved service and staff. aside from that, i just happened to see a buddy i know that works in the garage area. just so happened that the owner of a 760Li had curb checked a wheel and ended up buying a whole new set! my buddy let me look at the old wheels, the werent bad at all. so i'm going to see if they will sell them to me. they are style 89 in 19 inches. i've never seen them on a E38 but if the car's owner is willing to sell them i think i will go for them. these below are what i have in mind.the style 89s are the ones that i might buy off that guy. but i love the style 32s in 20 inches.

Style 89









Style 32


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I am a classic Style 37 M-Parallel fan, myself.

But these do look pretty good on "Empire7"'s car...


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

i hope to get an answer tomorrow about those 760Li wheels. i'm hoping they dont want much for them.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

i think i'm going to say to hell with messing around. i'm just going to get some style 172 M wheels. thats what i first wanted and these people arent moving fast enough for me. i'll wait a few months and get what i originally wanted when i got the car. here's some, but i dont think these are staggered, doesnt look like it. the ones i looked into are noticeably different front and rears. remember these will go on my '01 E38. i can fit a fairly wide tire.

wait a tick, doesnt it look like they are staggered on this 3er, but are put on backwards! wow.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

again the people at the dealership arent moving fast enough for me. im really not in a big hurry to get different wheels, but would rather know what im going to be spending money on. i think the style 172s would look the best, especially with a staggard fitment. from the dealership, im looking at about $4500 with tires included. elsewhere, about $1200 for the wheels, and about $1200 for the tires. so with installation id figure about $2600 all together, which sounds much better.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

looks like i may be getting those style 89s here pretty soon. i may have them refinished before i put them on.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

they are finally willing to part the wheels out to me, the style 89 19 inchers. remember these are comming from the 760Li. they want $300, then i need to have one wheel sent off to fix teh dent, thats about $125 for the service. i'm trying to get rid of some of my rims from my old ricer to fund these 19s, so hopefully i'll have them ASAP!


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

i'm getting the 19 inch stlye 89 wheels delivered to my house today. 

i got the set for a really good price. it pays off working in an automotive business. 

they even said they would let me know on a few other sets of wheels that might fit my E38. 

these wheels come from the E66 760Li, i believe thats the model. the nice huge V12 sedan. these should look superb on the E38, along with giving it an even more updated look.

i'll have to see how bent the one rim is. it may be bad enough not to initially drive on until i get it refinished. its just a bend, not really horrible but could create a wobble due to being more difficult to balance. also may need to look into some tires. otherwise the wheels are in cherry condition, they arent that old. 

i'll add some pictures when i get them.


----------



## sik740il (Aug 10, 2006)

check out theses rims and tires they have less then 3000 miles on them


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

those do look really nice. i ended up getting the style 89s though. are yours staggard? it was hard to tell in the pics.

http://bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=426287


----------

